# going on 6 month trip to europe



## big al (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello fellow motorhomers.
My name is Alan but knowen as Big Al my wife and rock is Caroline we will be leving the UK at the end of September set to travel round Europe for 6 month looking for info we intend to start in Amserdam on to Germany,Poland,Estonia,
Latvia,Lithuania, Belarus, Czech Rep,Austria, Slovenia etc landing up in Morocco. we are looking for any advice , dos and donts that people can give  even recomendation off places you may have visited on your travels.
  Thanks for any help and advice given .  Big Al and my rock


----------



## moonshadow (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi and welcome, there is loads of information on the forum, for POIs though and some information you need to upgrade to 'Full Member' Good luck with your travels


----------



## Geoff1950 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Must haves for Europe*

Download Maps.me and Camper Contact and you'll always find stop overs, camps , shops.etc
Get a Nationwide Flxiplus Account (debit) for free cash withdrawals worldwide and breakdown cover etc for £10 a month and Halifax Clarity card for all purchases no charges whatsoever ! Good luck.


----------



## carol (Jul 12, 2017)

As Moonshadow said, joining the forum as a full member will be £20 we'll invested! Good luck and enjoy your travels. What van have you got btw?


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 12, 2017)

Geoff1950 said:


> Download Maps.me and Camper Contact and you'll always find stop overs, camps , shops.etc
> Get a Nationwide Flxiplus Account (debit) for free cash withdrawals worldwide and breakdown cover etc for £10 a month and Halifax Clarity card for all purchases no charges whatsoever ! Good luck.




isn;t this an account that costs  £120 per year in fees ?


----------



## LesleyKH (Jul 12, 2017)

Your trip sounds like the sort of thing we did in 2010/11. Bearing in mind it was a while ago, some of our blog for that trip might be of use - Charlie Dog Came Too

Lesley


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jul 12, 2017)

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi wrlcome sorry can't help with you question


----------



## korky (Jul 12, 2017)

Sounds great, but leaving end September and visiting those countries in order you listed,are you aware just how cold it will be in Eastern Europe and Baltics in winter?

Much colder than here. If you're prepared for it then fine. Some members on here use vans for skiing trips. But it needs the right van and resources.

Have a good trip.

Korky.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 12, 2017)

korky said:


> Sounds great, but leaving end September and visiting those countries in order you listed,are you aware just how cold it will be in Eastern Europe and Baltics in winter?
> 
> Much colder than here. If you're prepared for it then fine. Some members on here use vans for skiing trips. But it needs the right van and resources.
> 
> ...


Welcome.
Wise move, becoming a full member. Read all the forums on here about European travel. There's a wealth of experience and knowledge.

Make sure you have good insurance and refillable Autogas. You'll get a good discount, as a full member.

Try and master the basics of each language.
Get cheap back issues of the Rough  Guide for each country, from charity shops.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Nationwide Flexplus*



delicagirl said:


> isn;t this an account that costs  £120 per year in fees ?



Sure is, after the interest back it's only £6 a month. Then we've saved literally hundreds on what we were paying previously on the free travel, phone and other insurances and free European breakdown cover on our 2 vehicles.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi and welcome, best wishes with the trip. Those countries in winter you will need snow chains or stay put when weather poor. Michelin Easy Grip is what u need, low weight, easy to fit and work superb. Cheaper than chains also.


----------



## campertwo (Jul 12, 2017)

His profile says full member?


----------



## witzend (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi and welcome I hope your trip goes to Plan, I'd just suggest keeping a eye on Insurance cover and weather in some of the country's you've mentioned winter tyres are needed


----------



## carol (Jul 12, 2017)

campertwo said:


> His profile says full member?



It did say free member. He must have become a full member after he posted the thread.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 13, 2017)

Just one thought ... that's a lot of countries and mileage in only 6 months, especially with ending up in morocco.  You may enjoy your trip more if you can ooze from place to place and are less ambitious.  Or add months!
You will need some 'down' days where you sit still and do admin / laundry etc.
Have a fab time.


----------



## big al (Jul 14, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Just one thought ... that's a lot of countries and mileage in only 6 months, especially with ending up in morocco.  You may enjoy your trip more if you can ooze from place to place and are less ambitious.  Or add months!
> You will need some 'down' days where you sit still and do admin / laundry etc.
> Have a fab time.



Thank you yes you are right the more i think about the time scale i would never be of the road so i will take more time or do the south this year and the rest next year would be more sensable thank you once again.
Regards.
Big Al & my Rock


----------

